# INCREDIBLE ! A HORSE who plays FOOTBALL !!!



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL great editing!! But you can teach them that in real life and its pretty easy!!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Lol!  
That's sooooo cool!!


----------



## RAQUETTE (Apr 11, 2007)

crackrider said:


> Lol!
> That's sooooo cool!!


 :wink: 
Thank you !
I have fun doing it... I'm happy you have fun watching it


----------



## fishingpuertovallarta (Nov 29, 2007)

*cool*

cool nice vid!! 8)


----------



## juniorxriderxo (Jan 5, 2008)

you should try doing that in real life. well some of it anyway, lol


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, nicely done!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Aww, that's cute! Nice job!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Haha that was super cute!


----------

